
T7.js: alternative to JSX that compiles template literals into vDOM objects - tilt
https://github.com/trueadm/t7
======
chowes
What's the advantage of this over using JSX? You can already go JSX->virtual-
dom [https://www.npmjs.com/package/virtual-dom-
jsx](https://www.npmjs.com/package/virtual-dom-jsx), and the fact that it's
"vanilla" JS doesn't mean much as it's ES6 which needs Babel.

~~~
tobr
One less dependency is always a good thing. The fact that template strings are
part of the standard is a big advantage; any current or future tools that
support ES6 will automatically support your templates as well.

~~~
mikewhy
> One less dependency is always a good thing

I think the parent's point is that to use template strings today one would
have to use Babel, which already supports JSX. Thus the number of dependencies
is the same in all scenarios: Babel + virtual-dom, or Babel + T7.

~~~
kevrom
That's not necessarily true with Babel 6. The new modular approach requires
that you explicitly list which plugins you want Babel to use. So for JSX,
you'd need to have `babel-plugin-syntax-jsx` as a dependency.

------
kevan
I'll probably stick with JSX, but it's nice to have different options if you
don't want to be locked into using the React virtual DOM.

------
johnhenry
This is fantastic! I tried to make something similar a few months ago and
couldn't quite get it to work.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://t7js.com/](http://t7js.com/), which points to this.

